# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  اولین همایش آموزشی برنامه نویسان موبایل

## iransfm9

شرکت سامسونگ برای اولین بار در ایران اقدام به برگزاری همایشی آموزشی تحت عنوان *"برنامه نویسان موبایل "* با موضوع  گردهمایی برنامه نویسان برای سیستم عامل "بادا" نموده است. این برنامه به جهت بالا بردن سطح دانش برنامه نویسان ایرانی درمورد این سیستم عاملبرگزار میگردد.
در همین راستا کلاسهای آموزشی برای این برنامه نویسان در تهران برگزار می شود و اساتیدی از کشور کره برای آموزش این زبان برنامه نویسی به ایران خواهند آمد.
در صورت علاقمندی به این مبحث شما نیز می توانید با عضویت در سایت www.badaos.ir و با تولید برنامه برای شرکت سامسونگ برای خود کسب درآمد کنید، از آخرین اخبار مربوط به این سیستم عامل اطلاعات کسب کنید و در همایش‌های آتی نیز شرکت نمایید. برای اطلاعات بیشتر به سایتهای زیر مراجعه شود:
www.samsungapps.comhttp://developer.bada.com

----------

